

Say bye-bye to viruses buried deep in the OS  - DiceTechJobs
http://news.dice.com/2011/06/13/microsoft-beta-tests-a-rootkit-detector/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
bediger
These "viruses buried deep in the OS" are commonly known as rootkits.

Looks like MSFT is trying to commercialize the research behind "Strider"
([http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/stri...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/strider/rootkit/)), but it's a bit hard to say for
sure, based on the article's use of very non-technical vocabulary.

Doesn't a PXE just make the whole boot process even more baroque, and prone to
allowing bad guys to hide rootkits even easier?

